# 2016 Giant TCX full Carbon Gravel/Cyclocross with Di2



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Selling my barely ridden 2016 Giant TCX size XL. Full carbon bike with Hydraulic disc brakes and Ultegra 11 Speed Di2 shifters. Incredible bike but selling to fund a new mountain bike. Will ship within reason. Asking $1700obo. That's like one 60% off retail for this bike. You won't find a better deal out there. No pedals included. 
Contact me at [email protected] for questions. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

